# They stole my work order!



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What an afternoon! I had read on the forum a customer had stolen the work order of a plumber and I didn't think of anything of it until it happened to me today.

The job was to repair a broken laundry drain pipe. I had the woman sign after I had to explain the rate about 6 times and they were a little cross. Then one of the woman wanted a fridge line installed. They wanted a flat rate. I did and then they haggled and I gave them a discount. Then they were talking among themselves about a future dishwasher.

I fixed the drain. I then drilled the fridge pipe downstairs and soldered onto a cold line and as I'm about to complete the fridge line one of the two women starts talking about installing the dishwasher connection. That's when all hell broke loose. It wasn't part of the deal and it escalated quickly and both women mouthed off repeating over and over the same crap the dishwasher was included. I told them no it wasn't the deal. So I was only going to charge the repair and take all my pipes for the fridge.

Then she started to scream I wasn't removing the pipes and she smelled like booze. Her daughter told her to stop her nonsense and the deal was off. I went back downstairs capped the line and took all my pipes out while they were screaming like banshees. as I turned the water on the old bonnet and purge cap started to drip, to hell with that, call another plumber. I went to take my work order pad and she had stolen both copies!!!

I was so damn mad at this point and they didn't want to give it back and I threatened to call the police for the theft. After more BS and 10 minutes later I got paid for the repair but I lost all my time and some parts doing that fridge line.

The only sane person was the daughter and she told me goodbye.

The work order shall be signed and locked in the van from now on. How do you prove to the police they signed the work order when it's gone???

I'm truly fed up about wranglers.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You could take a photo of the work order and send it to your office in case they were to steal your phone.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I print 2 work orders with a carbon transfer page in between.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow! Canada seems more Fk’d up with every post!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

And you guys say people in California are crazy


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> And you guys say people in California are crazy


Ok, Canada is #1, California is now #2! Well, CA has really been a #2 for awhile. I hear they even poop in the streets out there!


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

OpenSights said:


> Ok, Canada is #1, California is now #2! Well, CA has really been a #2 for awhile. I hear they even poop in the streets out there!


Yes they do, !
City of San Francisco has a official POOP Patrol that goes around to pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I actually had that happen to me once when I was at roto rooter. I quoted this old man a price to snake his clogged main sewer line. He signed my invoice and I got started. I finished after about 2 hours.
When I went to collect he started getting agitated. He said that he only agreed to pay that much because he thought the job would take a full day or even 2. He thought the work I did was only worth $50. We argued for a few minutes until he finally said he would pay what he had agreed to. When I handed him the invoice to sign the completion line he took it and closed the door on me. 
I don't know what ended up happening with him. The company still paid me so that's all I was worried about. At least he didn't pull a gun on me like one of my coworkers had happened to him, haha.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> What an afternoon! I had read on the forum a customer had stolen the work order of a plumber and I didn't think of anything of it until it happened to me today.
> 
> The job was to repair a broken laundry drain pipe. I had the woman sign after I had to explain the rate about 6 times and they were a little cross. Then one of the woman wanted a fridge line installed. They wanted a flat rate. I did and then they haggled and I gave them a discount. Then they were talking among themselves about a future dishwasher.
> 
> ...



like rick harrison from pawn stars states...its not that I dont trust you, I dont trust anyone...once my contract/work order is signed they get the carbon copy and the original comes with me and is secured in my truck...I trust NO ONE and it has done me well all this time..I dont leave anything on a job when I leave( tools or extra supplies) and I keep an eye on my tools as I work, but having a glock .45 hanging off my side at all times does make the customer think twice about starting any $hit....deterrent is a great thing...
tango I thought you were going to get a body cam and record all your nutty customers just for this occasion??? or at least record the negotiations before the job starts on your phone..


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Wow! Canada seems more Fk’d up with every post!


I think it’s just Quebec, I almost never have problems in Toronto..
Then again, all of my work is repeat customers/word of mouth vs. random calls from Ads.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> like rick harrison from pawn stars states...its not that I dont trust you, I dont trust anyone...once my contract/work order is signed they get the carbon copy and the original comes with me and is secured in my truck...I trust NO ONE and it has done me well all this time..I dont leave anything on a job when I leave( tools or extra supplies) and I keep an eye on my tools as I work, but having a glock .45 hanging off my side at all times does make the customer think twice about starting any $hit....deterrent is a great thing...
> tango I thought you were going to get a body cam and record all your nutty customers just for this occasion??? or at least record the negotiations before the job starts on your phone..


When you finish a job do you give the original or the carbon copy to the customer?

I started looking into a body cam but seriously I don't see myself wearing some type of suspenders to clip it on. Then am I going to film my work too? That in itself is not good because I would have to decline many jobs because the pipes are hacked and I should fix it all, No one is going to pay me a full day to redo all up to code whatever needs to be fixed.

Take this episode,in reality I should of repiped the whole laundry machine drain in 2" and vent it to the side of the house or roof.. That's a huge job.

I've started to have people sign exoneration papers their system is not to code and they can't sue me. If it's a health risk I won't do it unless I redo it properly.


Maybe a better solution is to audio record those who are prone to this kind of nonsense. Maybe I can download an app and record from my phone. Then I could also start recording those who start to act up like this woman from the wall hung toilet story.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> I think it’s just Quebec, I almost never have problems in Toronto..
> Then again, all of my work is repeat customers/word of mouth vs. random calls from Ads.


I have over 99% new customers since I started, repeat customers probably 6 to 8 in 2 years??

I've also seen a few customers try out several companies one after the other, never the same one.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have not had any issues with anyone in over 30 years....
maybe I just look mean and nasty now-days and when I was a much younger kid they must have thought that they could bully or intimidate me...... I have never had anyone take a work order.... be happy that they did not swipe a basin wrench or some other tools....

I came real close to almost strangling a lady one time, but I was paid and got the hell out of her place before things got way out of hand......I think her husband was hoping I would kill her for him...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Canada must have some extra nasty people living there cause you just dont run into nut cases like this in Indiana at least...

Sooo How old are you?? maybe you need to dye your hair grey if you are under 35.... maybe not shave as much.... 

you are not getting any respect.:vs_laugh:.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> Canada must have some extra nasty people living there cause you just dont run into nut cases like this in Indiana at least...
> 
> Sooo How old are you?? maybe you need to dye your hair grey if you are under 35.... maybe not shave as much....
> 
> you are not getting any respect.:vs_laugh:.


I'm 43 and a big dude, wear 13 size shoes, take long walks on the beach....:wink::wink:

Mark you don't have that many diversity of cultures in your area I'm sure. I live in crazy land. I'm telling you people here have a fear of money. They have to hold on to every last penny. I had 4 calls today and all complained about the price. This afternoon's job I told the woman 2 times if she wanted me to go and do the job because she was afraid of the bill. Once there she told me to hide the bill from her husband because he thought he could do the nightmare ikea double sink vanity himself with 3 SB fittings.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I thought long and hard about posting this story. I was real close of never posting it.

Seriously I'm too nice and polite until the wires short out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> When you finish a job do you give the original or the carbon copy to the customer?
> 
> I started looking into a body cam but seriously I don't see myself wearing some type of suspenders to clip it on. Then am I going to film my work too? That in itself is not good because I would have to decline many jobs because the pipes are hacked and I should fix it all, No one is going to pay me a full day to redo all up to code whatever needs to be fixed.
> 
> ...



I always keep the original, as that has the legal original signature and the copy is easy to change, but original pen is not...
during my divorce I carried a small auto recorder, it wasnt expensive and it could record up to 300 hours, I would down load any recordings to cd and then erase the chip in the recorder, it worked great, I just kept it in a shirt pocket..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I thought long and hard about posting this story. I was real close of never posting it.
> 
> Seriously I'm too nice and polite until the wires short out.



maybe thats your problem, I tell it like it is to customers, im in business to make money and im not a charity and if they dont want to pay I dont do work, I am pleasant but stern when I explain price, and if they start whining about price I tell them up front they can find another plumber to do the work , on big jobs I collect big deposits thats none negotiable, and if the people start playing games or try to get work done before I get any money I usually just walk, but most of my work is word of mouth now and I havent had any problems or scammers for a long time, so now that I jinxed myself im sure there will be a few in the near future..LOL...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> maybe thats your problem, I tell it like it is to customers, im in business to make money and im not a charity and if they dont want to pay I dont do work, I am pleasant but stern when I explain price, and if they start whining about price I tell them up front they can find another plumber to do the work , on big jobs I collect big deposits thats none negotiable, and if the people start playing games or try to get work done before I get any money I usually just walk, but most of my work is word of mouth now and I havent had any problems or scammers for a long time, so now that I jinxed myself im sure there will be a few in the near future..LOL...




Good point. I always thought in the back of my mind based on reading Richard Hilliard's posts to be extra polite and to convert people into customers. I'll have to be more sharp to tell them if they don't like the price to look for another plumber when they complain on the phone. 

I don't want to waste time either on the phone because I've tried to convert them to check out the reviews, the difference in quality of services. It doesn't make a difference they are already in the mindset like the diy people I see at HD looking to hack their own pipes. Some really speak well without issues and once on site they turn into wet gremlins.

I'm also thinking like you say to collect even on small service call jobs before I start for those who are prone to give me trouble. The problem with that is that most pay by check or e-transfer. E-transfer takes 30 to 60 minutes before it shows into my account. I'll have to tell them cash upfront and maybe more than the total job and refund the excess. That might eliminate the troublemakers on the spot.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I always keep the original, as that has the legal original signature and the copy is easy to change, but original pen is not...
> during my divorce I carried a small auto recorder, it wasnt expensive and it could record up to 300 hours, I would down load any recordings to cd and then erase the chip in the recorder, it worked great, I just kept it in a shirt pocket..




You can get a body cam for about 195 on amazon..... I have recorded on my cell phone a video of a crazy old lady last year that I had to make an appearance at her home...... she threatend to call a local tv station if I did not come out.... then I find out she had already had 4 other plumbers out to her home before me......

Literally this morning, Just an hour ago she actually called me and began to argue with me about what transpired last year between us.......I told her last year she needed a new water softener and then she started arguing with me about this and she wanted me to come out today... Then she tells me she has another water softener company coming out tomorrow to look at it too...

.... I politely told her I was not going to come out again for free and be the 6th person to estimate and diagnose her problems and please go /uck yourself.........and then she hung up on me....

if you are dealing with third world people I suggest you at least use your cell phone in your front pocket and record what transpires while you are on their property......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Good point. I always thought in the back of my mind based on reading Richard Hilliard's posts to be extra polite and to convert people into customers. I'll have to be more sharp to tell them if they don't like the price to look for another plumber when they complain on the phone.
> 
> I don't want to waste time either on the phone because I've tried to convert them to check out the reviews, the difference in quality of services. It doesn't make a difference they are already in the mindset like the diy people I see at HD looking to hack their own pipes. Some really speak well without issues and once on site they turn into wet gremlins.
> 
> I'm also thinking like you say to collect even on small service call jobs before I start for those who are prone to give me trouble. The problem with that is that most pay by check or e-transfer. E-transfer takes 30 to 60 minutes before it shows into my account. I'll have to tell them cash upfront and maybe more than the total job and refund the excess. That might eliminate the troublemakers on the spot.



complete bull$hit...LOL..people dont respect nice and mushy, most people need to be told what they need and that they should do it, do it firmly and tell them why you are the best person for the job, if you are too nice and conforming to the people they will see you as weak and unable to do the work..its a whole lot of physiological mumbo jumbo..you can be firm and to the point and very polite about it, but if you too easy to bend to what the customers demands..you show or portray weakness..and people for some reason get turned off to it....like a car salesman,,they almost shove down your throat a car they want to sell you..
now im talking about the average customer person..90% of the general public are morons and need to be lead through life by the 10%( that would be us, for the most part) that doesnt mean the people are stupid, but they have no clue about real life, just the little world they live in..
try it on the next sell, tell the people you need this and im gona get it done just for you...it might not sound right to us, as we are the car salesmen of plumbing..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> What an afternoon! I had read on the forum a customer had stolen the work order of a plumber and I didn't think of anything of it until it happened to me today.
> 
> The job was to repair a broken laundry drain pipe. I had the woman sign after I had to explain the rate about 6 times and they were a little cross. Then one of the woman wanted a fridge line installed. They wanted a flat rate. I did and then they haggled and I gave them a discount. Then they were talking among themselves about a future dishwasher.
> 
> ...





Do you live in canada or florida? lolz Florida woman tries to fight plumber.....










.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Do you live in canada or florida? lolz Florida woman tries to fight plumber.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have to elaborate?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> You'll have to elaborate?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_Man




.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Do you live in canada or florida? lolz Florida woman tries to fight plumber.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tommy must know her then! :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Yes they do, !
> City of San Francisco has a official POOP Patrol that goes around to pick it up :biggrin:





Good. As the owner of 4 children it would be so nice to not have to clean up after them at the playground.




Seriously though, when I take my kids to the play ground I am constantly worried of them touching dog schit because of azzholes who won't pick it up after their dogs. And yes we already have those bag dispensers with trash cans built in.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Good. As the owner of 4 children it would be so nice to not have to clean up after them at the playground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL..are they aloud to eat worms?.....theres alot worse than dog $hit to touch...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> What an afternoon! I had read on the forum a customer had stolen the work order of a plumber and I didn't think of anything of it until it happened to me today.
> 
> The job was to repair a broken laundry drain pipe. I had the woman sign after I had to explain the rate about 6 times and they were a little cross. Then one of the woman wanted a fridge line installed. They wanted a flat rate. I did and then they haggled and I gave them a discount. Then they were talking among themselves about a future dishwasher.
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world,that how it goes when you work for lowlife trailer park trash,now if you had chopped :vs_laughut a line of cocaine they would have been your bestest friends lololololo


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Welcome to my world,that how it goes when you work for lowlife trailer park trash,now if you had chopped :vs_laughut a line of cocaine they would have been your bestest friends lololololo


Do tell!! I want to hear those stories, I feel all alone up here other than Master Mark's stories.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I always keep the original, as that has the legal original signature and the copy is easy to change, but original pen is not...
> during my divorce I carried a small auto recorder, it wasn't expensive and it could record up to 300 hours, I would down load any recordings to cd and then erase the chip in the recorder, it worked great, I just kept it in a shirt pocket..


My brother does that ever day when he goes to work, it is voice activated 
he starts off with date and time as he gets in truck, then downloads on computer when he gets home, ever interaction that he has at work is 
recorded :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> My brother does that ever day when he goes to work, it is voice activated
> he starts off with date and time as he gets in truck, then downloads on computer when he gets home, ever interaction that he has at work is
> recorded :biggrin:


Is he a plumber? His own boss or an employee?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> My brother does that ever day when he goes to work, it is voice activated
> he starts off with date and time as he gets in truck, then downloads on computer when he gets home, ever interaction that he has at work is
> recorded :biggrin:



The technology is already available, only thing I see wrong with it is I would record a lot of myself talking to myself all day long.. but you would have a record of all your movements. 

I can get rather emotional and loud sitting at long stop lights, 
or when I am trying to pinch off a large load in the bathroom... it would sound .like I was giving birth or something...:vs_laugh:

I would have to remember to shut it off during those more personal moments.... 


Every month I get a day by day map of where I went from Google... 
It tracks my movements down to the inch... and probably down to the minute.....

I think that some day this could actually save my ass from getting into deep trouble if some crazy nut-wad customer were to accuse me of something illegal.......

the only people who would not care for this feature would be a criminal or some nut that thinks big brother is watching them....

Perhaps Google will come out with some app that you can just turn on your Galaxy phone that would automatically record your voice, video and movements sometime in the near future....

that would be ok with me


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> My brother does that ever day when he goes to work, it is voice activated
> he starts off with date and time as he gets in truck, then downloads on computer when he gets home, ever interaction that he has at work is
> recorded :biggrin:


Yea,but that is so time consuming,I barely have enough time to work in the field and do my office paperwork,much less add all this into the equation,I’d be willing to bet that no more money we are screwed out of each yr that it would pale in comparison to getting a body cam and related software and you would use it what,once a yr in small claims court??i see the reason for it,I really do but would it really make a difference in the end????:glasses:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> Yea,but that is so time consuming,I barely have enough time to work in the field and do my office paperwork,much less add all this into the equation,I’d be willing to bet that no more money we are screwed out of each yr that it would pale in comparison to getting a body cam and related software and you would use it what,once a yr in small claims court??i see the reason for it,I really do but would it really make a difference in the end????:glasses:


small claims is just the beginning of what it can save your a$$ from...discrimination , sexual misconduct , any arguments from customer on what you promised, the list goes on..it doesnt cause you any more labor during the day as it just records on its own, and what maybe 10 minutes in the evening to download to your hard drive if that....once you have a routine down on how to use it thats all the time it takes...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Yea,but that is so time consuming,I barely have enough time to work in the field and do my office paperwork,much less add all this into the equation,I’d be willing to bet that no more money we are screwed out of each yr that it would pale in comparison to getting a body cam and related software and you would use it what,once a yr in small claims court??i see the reason for it,I really do but would it really make a difference in the end????:glasses:


Did you read my case in the lounge? I spent weeks preparing for it. That's a lot of lost time spent for a single issue. For the second complaint I sent in pictures showing the customer didn't make any sense and the people who read the complaint are secretaries who never saw more than a faucet or toilet in the restroom of their office so they just process it without any clue what they are doing and send it to trial. Maybe with pictures will prevent me from being dragged to court. If I'd recorded her insults towards me that would of been huge bonus points and a thrown out case.

Now I take pictures of the majority of my jobs. I write on my work order more details. Double signatures, before the job and after the job. I have them sign non conformity paperwork. All this is on the clock and billable and it may save my butt at some point. Now I'll be recording voices and maybe video, not all customers misbehave but those who hint on the phone by complaining about prices or other red flags.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> small claims is just the beginning of what it can save your a$$ from...discrimination , sexual misconduct , any arguments from customer on what you promised, the list goes on..it doesnt cause you any more labor during the day as it just records on its own, and what maybe 10 minutes in the evening to download to your hard drive if that....once you have a routine down on how to use it thats all the time it takes...



The sexual misconduct claims weigh on my mind after the stuff that has gone down in politics over the past few years..... 

Some nut, can claim anything at any time and you are automatically guilty, even 35 years later and try to ruin your reputation or get a pay day from you or your company...

most of these body cams record for over 9 hours straight and all you got to do is click them on if you feel something shady is going down...

then just down load the whole day to the cloud every night..

I wont erase the old lady I have on tape from last year cause you never know how far down the rabbit hole her mind might slide.......

......

.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> The sexual misconduct claims weigh on my mind after the stuff that has gone down in politics over the past few years.....
> 
> Some nut, can claim anything at any time and you are automatically guilty, even 35 years later and try to ruin your reputation or get a pay day from you or your company...
> 
> ...


I figured you would just smack her upside the head with your 440 channellocks Marcus,lololololol:devil3:


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

I have had similar chit happen recently. Inspected property, seller emailed me a couple days later (I had no contact with her) claiming that I hadn't resealed toilet, my inspection was inaccurate per her guy+county. I had home inspector as witness of new wax ring and luckily the other guys that were out there were morons? Anyway, I looked into body cam or recording. It turns out the laws around recording someone in their home without consent can be serious crime and is state based. I guess on the street is fine because of lack of expectation of privacy, but could be a felony if not done correctly. I am not a lawyer and I don't look like a doctor and I'm not trying to be an astronaut.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_call_recording_laws#United_States
(I know it says telephone, but it still applies)

I would imagine this could also apply to recording audio with sewer camera, people generally don't know it has that capacity. I also leave my mic off to leave out the cursing/ bigoted comments that someone inevitably says meaning i have to start over recording lol. @*sparky* @*Master Mark* @MASTRPLUMB @*Tango*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gosaka said:


> I have had similar chit happen recently. Inspected property, seller emailed me a couple days later (I had no contact with her) claiming that I hadn't resealed toilet, my inspection was inaccurate per her guy+county. I had home inspector as witness of new wax ring and luckily the other guys that were out there were morons? Anyway, I looked into body cam or recording. It turns out the laws around recording someone in their home without consent can be serious crime and is state based. I guess on the street is fine because of lack of expectation of privacy, but could be a felony if not done correctly. I am not a lawyer and I don't look like a doctor and I'm not trying to be an astronaut.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_call_recording_laws#United_States
> (I know it says telephone, but it still applies)
> 
> I would imagine this could also apply to recording audio with sewer camera, people generally don't know it has that capacity. I also leave my mic off to leave out the cursing/ bigoted comments that someone inevitably says meaning i have to start over recording lol. @*sparky* @*Master Mark* @*MASTRPLUMB* @*Tango*


I would think all these people you had sign a work order?? just put in the fine print or a statement upfront on the work order that you carry a self recording camera to record your work wherever it is and by signing this work order the person agrees, nowa days most people( stupid as it may be) give up their rights on a daily basis..just look at alexa and google assistant, they all record all the time inside the home and plenty of people have them..


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I would think all these people you had sign a work order?? just put in the fine print or a statement upfront on the work order that you carry a self recording camera to record your work wherever it is and by signing this work order the person agrees, nowa days most people( stupid as it may be) give up their rights on a daily basis..just look at alexa and google assistant, they all record all the time inside the home and plenty of people have them..


 https://bgr.com/2019/06/13/amazon-alexa-recording-children-lawsuit/
Not trying to be argumentative, but privacy law could really be a kick in the pants. Maybe I should get online signature before stepping foot anywhere? It's never easy, especially with the 1 in x homeowners that are crazy or whatever. Or maybe make it obvious what you are doing?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

gosaka said:


> https://bgr.com/2019/06/13/amazon-alexa-recording-children-lawsuit/
> Not trying to be argumentative, but privacy law could really be a kick in the pants. Maybe I should get online signature before stepping foot anywhere? It's never easy, especially with the 1 in x homeowners that are crazy or whatever. Or maybe make it obvious what you are doing?



I would not worry or fret too much about getting into trouble with the body cam..... The only time you would even need to ever go back and look at the days recordings would be in case of some serious trouble with someone........

and then you got to ask yourself which one outweighs the other and what side of the fence would you rather be on ???



Also, That crazy little old lady called me again today screaming and hollering at our answering service about god knows what..... I would love to get in touch with her children and warn them she is gonna get fleeced by someone some day.........

I am very glad I got this recording of our conversation from last year.....
of course she does not know it... and I dont plan on ever bringing the subject up unless things really got really out of hand........ 

Just like packing a gun, if you need it and you dont have it with you, 
THEN you are gonna be singing another tune..... 
but it you have it you dont have to use it or tell anyone about it.....
THEN you are holding all the cards....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I would not worry or fret too much about getting into trouble with the body cam..... The only time you would even need to ever go back and look at the days recordings would be in case of some serious trouble with someone........


Mark, check my post in the lounge for the body cam. I'm not posting it publicly.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Tango said:


> Is he a plumber? His own boss or an employee?


He is a Employee, a Maintenance Man at a Aluminum Mfg plant where they 
make different products out of Aluminum, He works on all the Equipment
there, he uses a small recorder in his pocket to record all interactions 
with other Employees, and to make personal notes about what he is working 
on or other such topics, He has a some what factious relationship with
some of his supervisors :smile:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gosaka said:


> https://bgr.com/2019/06/13/amazon-alexa-recording-children-lawsuit/
> Not trying to be argumentative, but privacy law could really be a kick in the pants. Maybe I should get online signature before stepping foot anywhere? It's never easy, especially with the 1 in x homeowners that are crazy or whatever. Or maybe make it obvious what you are doing?


part of the problem with amazon is they are using the video or pictures for commercial use, if someone takes your picture in public and wants to use it for any type of commercial use they must get a release from you, but if the picture is just being used privately there is no lawsuit


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> complete bull$hit...LOL..people dont respect nice and mushy, most people need to be told what they need and that they should do it, do it firmly and tell them why you are the best person for the job, if you are too nice and conforming to the people they will see you as weak and unable to do the work..its a whole lot of physiological mumbo jumbo..you can be firm and to the point and very polite about it, but if you too easy to bend to what the customers demands..you show or portray weakness..and people for some reason get turned off to it....like a car salesman,,they almost shove down your throat a car they want to sell you..
> now im talking about the average customer person..90% of the general public are morons and need to be lead through life by the 10%( that would be us, for the most part) that doesnt mean the people are stupid, but they have no clue about real life, just the little world they live in..
> try it on the next sell, tell the people you need this and im gona get it done just for you...it might not sound right to us, as we are the car salesmen of plumbing..


That right there. I'm not sure about the car salesmen analogy, but everything else is spot on. Is it because I'm now older that I tend to get a little more respect from customers than I did in my youth, or have those years of dealing with emotional retards done a good job of training me how to behave with them, what to say or not to say, to play their game and not allow them to bait me any more? Maybe a little of both, tomato, tomahto, but regardless, I do find that I experience less and less of the disrespect and craziness than in my youth. IMO this is not relegated to our industry, it happens no matter what profession you're in. I'm reminded of those guys who used to get all the girls, yet treated them like dirt, while the nice guys often finished last. I even knew one guy who consciously used that philosophy, and it worked for him.

I do start off treating everyone the same, especially with respect, but the second I don't get it back, that's when the confidence and firmness kicks in, with an attitude almost that I couldn't give a **** less if you have me do this job or not. I do still keep respect and feel bad for those people who really weren't expecting it to cost nearly as much as I quote, yet don't take it out on me. I try to come up with options for them if possible. Those who give me **** just start to get my back as I'm preparing to head off to the next call. Sometimes that alone is a wake up call and they snap out of it. Sometimes not, but this guy is not no 20 year old kid that they can push around anymore.

Anyway, I've not yet experienced anyone trying to steal my work order, so yet another topic that has been helpful here. Very little surprises me anymore about what people will try to do, but that one hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Very little surprises me anymore about what people will try to do, but that one hadn't occurred to me.



I've yet to tell the story of my first official whole house reno... It'll be a good read. I got screwed but I had an awesome and unexpected payback.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Well do tell...


----------

